# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Manned vehicles >  F-35 Lightning II, 5th generation stealth fighter for the U.S. and its allies, Lockheed Martin, Bethesda, Maryland, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Lockheed Martin

Home page - lockheedmartin.com/us/products/f35.html

Website - f35.com

youtube.com/playlist?list=PLDF92451CB0870E9E

facebook.com/thef35

twitter.com/thef35

Lockheed Martin F-35 Lightning II on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

F-35 Family of Aircraft 

 Published on Jun 19, 2014




> The F-35 family includes the F-35A conventional takeoff and landing (CTOL) variant, the F-35B short takeoff/vertical landing (STOVL) variant, and the F-35C carrier variant (CV).

----------


## Airicist

Capturing Aerial Photos of the World’s Most Advanced Jets 

 Published on Oct 7, 2014




> Liz Kaszynski is one of 10 aerial photographers at Lockheed Martin who are trained and certified to take pictures while flying in the backseat of fighter jets. Liz is also our sole female aerial photographer for the F-35. Get an inside look at what it takes to capture photos of the world’s most advanced jets.

----------


## Airicist

F-35C Completes First Arrested Landing aboard Aircraft Carrier 




F-35C Completes First Arrested Landing aboard Aircraft Carrier #2 




F-35C Completes First Arrested Landing aboard Aircraft Carrier #3 




F-35C Completes First Arrested Landing aboard Aircraft Carrier #4 

 Published on Nov 3, 2014




> PACIFIC OCEAN (Nov. 3, 2014) The Navy made aviation history Nov. 3 as an F-35C Lightning II carrier variant Joint Strike Fighter conducted its first arrested landing aboard the aircraft carrier USS Nimitz (CVN 68) off the coast of San Diego. The arrested landing is part of initial at-sea Developmental Testing I (DT-I) for the F-35C, which commenced Nov. 3 and is expected to last two weeks. (U.S. Navy video/Released)

----------


## Airicist

First Days of F-35C Sea Trials Aboard the USS Nimitz 

 Published on Nov 7, 2014

----------


## Airicist

First F-35B Hover in Fort Worth 

 Published on Oct 31, 2014




> For the first time in the history of the F-35 program, our test pilots performed a hover in a B-model aircraft at the Fort Worth, Texas F-35 factory. Learn more about the F-35B and how it hovers:

----------


## Airicist

First F-35 Catapult Launch Aboard USS Nimitz 

 Published on Nov 7, 2014




> The F-35C Lightning II carrier variant completes the first catapult launch from the aircraft carrier USS Nimitz off the coast of San Diego during initial at-sea Developmental Testing I (DT-1).

----------


## Airicist

F-35C Sea Trials Success 

Published on Nov 26, 2014




> The F-35C successfully completed its first phase of sea trials three days early aboard the USS Nimitz. The cadre of F-35C test pilots logged a total of 39.2 flight hours as they conducted 33 flights featuring 124 catapults, 124 arrestments and 222 touch and go landings.

----------


## Airicist

F-35 2014 End of Year Wrap-Up 

Published on Dec 31, 2014




> 2014 for the F-35 program was all about momentum, maturity and meeting our milestones. The enterprise was expanded with maintenance and training depots stood up around the U.S., the program met its production goal of 36 aircraft delivered, the first F-35C sea trials were completed with 100% success, and new commitments were received from international partners and foreign military sales nations.

----------


## Airicist

F-35 Integrated Test Force at Edwards Air Force Base 2014 Highlights 

Published on Jan 22, 2015




> The Integrated Test Force (ITF) at Edwards Air Force Base met several significant milestones in 2014, including reaching 1,000 flight hours for aircraft AF-2 and completing several weapons separations tests.

----------


## Airicist

F-35 Close Air Support Testing

Published on Jan 22, 2015




> The Edwards Air Force Base Integrated Test Force team conducts tests for mission effectiveness testing to evaluate the F-35's capabilities in the operational environment.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jan 22, 2015




> The F-35 team at Edwards Air Force Base test the Manual Ground Collision Avoidance System, or MGCAS, which functions to warn the pilot should an incident occur where the jet faces impending impact with the ground.

----------


## Airicist

F-35B conducts first ski-jump launch

Published on Jun 24, 2015




> The F-35B Lightning II successfully launched into the skies from a ski-jump for the first time on Friday, June 19, 2015. The land-based test — conducted by the F-35 Lightning II Pax River Integrated Test Force — took place at Naval Air Station in Patuxent River, Maryland. Learn more:
> "F35B jet begins first ski-jump launch and weapons testing"
> 
> by Ministry of Defence
> June 23, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Norway's First F-35 Unveiled

Published on Sep 23, 2015




> On Tuesday, Sept. 22, officials from Norway, the U.S. government and Lockheed Martin gathered in Fort Worth, Texas, to celebrate the rollout of Norway's first F-35A. The ceremony marked an important production milestone for the F-35 program and the future of Norway's national defense.

----------


## Airicist

F-35C Arrival on USS Eisenhower

Published on Oct 3, 2015




> Two F-35C Lightning II carrier variants conducted their first arrested landings aboard the U.S. Navy's USS Dwight D. Eisenhower (CVN 69) off the coast of the eastern United States on Oct. 2, 2015. The landing kicks off the Pax River Integrated Test Force's two-week follow-on sea trial testing aboard the Eisenhower.

----------


## Airicist

F-35B first transatlantic flight

Published on Jun 29, 2016




> Video of the F-35B making its first transatlantic flight. Three F-35’s flew from MacDill AFB in Tampa, Florida and landed at RAF Fairford in Gloucestershire, England. They were assisted by two Air Force KC-10’s and refueled 15 times over the Atlantic. 
> 
> AiirSource Military covers events and missions from the United States Armed Forces: Army, Navy, Marine Corps, Air Force, and Coast Guard.

----------


## Airicist

F-35: The Smart Fighter for the Warfighter

Published on Nov 28, 2016




> Learn what makes the 5th Generation F-35 Lightning II the smart fighter for the warfighter.

----------

